# Spice cabinet organizer



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Purchased this on Amazon...I was so sick of fighting my cabinet looking for my most used spices.
> I then put them in a basket that held about 12spices and they still were hard to find and it looked messy.
> I have a spice cabinet but it’s not near the stove. Now I have a pull out spice organizer and that’s
> a good thing.
> ...


We've had a rack hanging on the pantry door next to the cooktop, covers half the door, and directly across from the frig. If adding during cooking I place them in a space next to the cooktop otherwise on the counter across from the cook top. Those 1lb. jars and other large containers won't fit in it though. It's a pain sometimes.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

We have something like this:






Amazon.com: Lynk Professional Expandable Spice Rack Tray - Heavy Gauge Steel 4 Tier Drawer Organizer for Kitchen Cabinets, Silver Metallic : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Lynk Professional Expandable Spice Rack Tray - Heavy Gauge Steel 4 Tier Drawer Organizer for Kitchen Cabinets, Silver Metallic : Everything Else



www.amazon.com





Very nice to have the spice bottles all so cleanly organized. Only problem is that it's not big enough, so I still have to hunt for the less-used spices in the cabinet.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

We just use a couple of turntables in a wall cabinet (we have a _lot _of spices).


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

I built my own between the studs, it took me 25 hours.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

quatsch said:


> I built my own between the studs, it took me 25 hours.


That’s a long time...We built storage cabinets between the studs going down to the basement...there’s a lot of stuff in these cabinets.

I’m looking at making a slide out pot cabinet next.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

huesmann said:


> We just use a couple of turntables in a wall cabinet (we have a _lot _of spices).


I thought I had a lot of spices until I did a search on cooking forums...there are
people that have 10 x what I have...
This is my spice cabinet that we made...It holds spices three deep...and we should have made it bigger! 
I have all my back-up spices for refilling my 20 most used spices near my stove. The rest is spices that aren’t used frequently like cloves, ginger, allspice, cilantro, etc...

When our my son came over Sunday to shovel us out, I went through this cabinet and gave him 8 duplicate spices that I had.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I have quit putting spices into a cabinet or drawer. They go into the fridge.
When we bought our new fridge a few months ago, I picked a drawer just for spices. Its not super convenient and the drawer could be used for items that require refrigeration. But I now do not have to concern myself anymore with old spices that have long lost their ability.
I have also found out over many years there are only a hand full of spices I require regularly. That alone reduces the amount of spices on hand significantly. Should I need something I don't have, I buy it in the smallest container I can find. Knowing full well it will be disposed of, as it will sit forever.
Also, I buy some McCormick spices at Costco and they are in larger containers. These spices and herbs would never survive very long in a cabinet. They would be useless after several months. Also, most everyone on this forum, has spices and dried herbs that are no longer fresh. Unless you date them and dispose when the date is up. How long does any given spice last? There is no clear answer to that.
So, yes I have given up space in my fridge. But I know when I use spices, they are fresh.


----------

